# RP fun



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm basically *looking for a group of people to roleplay with*. Any type of role play I don't mind.
I'm new to this and would love to make some friends! So send a message below to join in!
Who am I? - I'm OnchuSion, also known as *Red or Onchu* doesn't bother me. I'm a female grey fox, aged 2o. 

*Basically we are sat in a typical coffee shop and i'm one of the waitresses. :3 come join in!*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

You could be a waitress of my fursona's cafe :3


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 9, 2016)

I can roleplay as a gorgeous korean spambot **선상바카라**


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 15, 2016)

good luck!


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 28, 2016)

I can be a thunder warrior of our glorius god emperor


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 28, 2016)

YarmieTheNotSoWise said:


> I can be a thunder warrior of our glorius god emperor


You're gonna be one soldier for my army  I'm in search of potential warriors for my army, in fact ; 3


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You're gonna be one soldier for my army  I'm in search of potential warriors for my army, in fact ; 3


Oh... Does it come with health benefits or just Ah hurm hurm shut the door... kinda benefits?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 28, 2016)

*WEAPONS FOR FREE*


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> Hi,
> I'm basically *looking for a group of people to roleplay with*. Any type of role play I don't mind.
> I'm new to this and would love to make some friends! So send a message below to join in!
> Who am I? - I'm OnchuSion, also known as *Red or Onchu* doesn't bother me. I'm a female grey fox, aged 2o.
> ...



I'd like to join! I love roleplaying too!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

MetroidFan said:


> I'd like to join! I love roleplaying too!


#Deadforanentiremonthalready


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 17, 2016)

Cool, this good start for me how to roleplay : D
I in


----------



## MiniRed (Aug 18, 2016)

I am so sorry guys that I haven't been on as much, my laptop got stolen and ive been trying hard to recover everything >< I will be more active from here on out! ~ Red


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> I am so sorry guys that I haven't been on as much, my laptop got stolen and ive been trying hard to recover everything >< I will be more active from here on out! ~ Red


You haven't been on for months XD
And Jin got major updates by now, hehe


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 18, 2016)

Move to the side, I'm joining.


----------



## MiniRed (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You haven't been on for months XD
> And Jin got major updates by now, hehe


I know! ><' I'm sorry, oooh what updates!?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> I know! ><' I'm sorry, oooh what updates!?


A lot of changes in Jin's powers (for fantasy worlds, where magic exists) 
And his appearance, too :






In case you wanna ask : yes, that's a 3rd eye on his chest, and a 2nd mouth on his belly
As for his wings : literally bladed wings made of gemstones (purple is amethyst and red is bloodstone) 
Those yellow and red lines on his arms, chest and belly... let's just say they're tattoos


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Haha~ Tag me in!


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Sameh!


----------



## MiniRed (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin that's awesome!  
SO MANY COLOURS *.*


----------



## MiniRed (Aug 19, 2016)

Because I'm from the UK often I don't see your replies until the next day and I'm sorry if I don't reply but obviously time differences can make it harder to be on when you guys are.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> Jin that's awesome!
> SO MANY COLOURS *.*


Thankies 



MiniRed said:


> Because I'm from the UK often I don't see your replies until the next day and I'm sorry if I don't reply but obviously time differences can make it harder to be on when you guys are.


My boyfriend is in the UK, too, but we don't have that much trouble keeping in contact with each other 
But I guess it's because he's "nocturnal", he often stays up quite late


----------

